# Farm raised shrimp, BAP certificaction



## Caslon (Mar 21, 2015)

*Farm raised shrimp, BAP certification*

I've not been able to find Gulf  frozen raw shrimp in 16-20 count at stores including Walmart, Alebertsons, Vons, or Ralphs supermarkets.  I settled on a 2 lb. bag of 16-20 ct. of SeaMazz frozen devained shrimp from Albertsons.  Mezzatta is the company that imports them and then US companies bag them up as SeeMazz tiger shrimp from India.

I think gulf raised shrimp are less likely to have been raised with antibiotics and other bad stuff. However, Mazzetta frozen shrimp sold as the Seamazz have been certified with a "Best Aquaculture Practices Certification. "
Best Aquaculture Practices Certification.

I'm not sure how stringent the certification is adhered to by shrimp farms tho.  One thing I'm going to do is look for that certification on the bags, regardless.

I'll continue to look here (west coast usa) for some frozen raw gulf shrimp in 16-20 count.  I only occasionally cook about 4 at a meal to go with my steak.   Do any here have big concerns with the safety of a BAP certified farm raised  frozen shrimp?  BTW, shrimp has surpassed tuna as the #1 seafood consumed in the US. I actually prefer the taste of shrimp to lobster.

99% of all the shrimp consumed in the US is imported.
This article  doesn't allay my concerns much about seafood farm certification.
Today's Seafood Special: Pig Manure, Antibiotics, and Diarrhea Bugs | Mother Jones


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Mar 21, 2015)

I've been buying wild *Cox's Key West Pink Shrimp* for the last couple of years. Seems to be a reputable company, and the industry keeps Florida shrimpers employed. 

Like you, I prefer shrimp (or scallops or crab) to lobster. Thought it was overrated before I could by it for $3.99 a pound, haven't much changed my mind since. Now, a big platter of Lake Erie Perch, fried...


----------



## Caslon (Mar 21, 2015)

It appears Cox's doesn't sell frozen shrimp (?), but thanks for the link.

BTW, I'm itching to try this recipe I found while searching previous posts about shrimp.
I'd use smaller than the 16-20 count shrimp I buy now, of course.

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f16/garlic-shrimp-in-5-minutes-or-less-85168.html


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Mar 21, 2015)

Um, if they don't sell frozen shrimp, why am I buying it that way?  I get it out of the frozen seafood case in a bag, 12 or 16 ounces depending on if it is shelled or not, with or without heads. Maybe the website didn't show frozen? From the quality of the product, it does not appear to be refrozen since they are all pretty much individual shrimps. Good luck finding it by you.


----------



## Caslon (Mar 22, 2015)

Ya, they didn't show frozen shrimp in bags at their products page.  I'll keep a look out for that brand tho.  Not sure if Cox's (which describe themselves as wholesalers) will have them out west.

Frozen is definitely the way to go.  In fact, about 90 % of all the "fresh shrimp" you see at supermarkets are shrimp that was frozen and thawed from bags.  Some still get shrimp in blocks and thaw them.  "Blocks" of frozen shrimp aren't sold on the floor and you have to ask for them.

You can order frozen shrimp online that gets shipped with dry ice, but they're expensive !

Tip:  For defrosting shrimp in a hurry,  place the shrimp in a colander under cold running water, and place one of those kitchen splatter screens on top of the colander to make the water shower down evenly over the shrimp.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Mar 22, 2015)

Caslon, here is a link to what the bags look like: *P&D Shrimp*. The shell-on bags look the same except that they are 16 ounces and the shrimp are still wearing shells.  Hope this helps.


----------



## Caslon (Mar 22, 2015)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Caslon, here is a link to what the bags look like: *P&D Shrimp*. The shell-on bags look the same except that they are 16 ounces and the shrimp are still wearing shells.  Hope this helps.



Unfortunately , there are no 16-20 count bags by that company.  Those you linked to are more cocktail shrimp or pan sized . 40-60 count was the biggest.  Those are rather small, but good for the garlic shrimp recipe posted in the link above.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Mar 22, 2015)

Last summer I bought a bag of shell-on that were 20-26. I think those were the biggest I saw by Cox; don't remember 16-20. I prefer the shelled, but shell-on is fun when you boil them in beer.


----------



## salt and pepper (Mar 22, 2015)

Why would you want farmed raised when you can buy wild Gulf Shrimp @ Albertsons?


----------



## Caslon (Mar 24, 2015)

salt and pepper said:


> Why would you want farmed raised when you can buy wild Gulf Shrimp @ Albertsons?



My Alberston's sells many kinds of bagged raw frozen shrimp 16-20 count.

I've yet to see a bag of frozen Gulf raw shrimp 16- 20 count here at any Albertsons.  That's why.

Yes...during the summer they have some thawed and iced down in the seafood display case, but that's a case of buy them thawed when available.  I've not seen bags of them in the freezer section.


----------



## CraigC (Mar 24, 2015)

When conch is on sale, I ask if they have a box of it still frozen. If they are defrosting shrimp for the display case, I would ask if they have some still frozen. Like conch, you could let it sit until you can divide into usable portion sizes, while the shrimp remain frozen.


----------

